

Ask HN: Startups or corporate companies, which one is best for a new grad? - anacleto

Which one is best in terms of learning for a new grad? And which stage do you think is best to join a startup at?
======
angersock
At a startup, it's either worth joining at the very, very beginning
(preferably as a cofounder), or after the company has real market traction and
has its tech DNA figured out. Being an early employee sucks rocks--the stress
is high, the pay is shit, the equity is bad, and the glory is nonexistent
(because everybody is usually busy jerking off over how great the founding
team is, because mythos and branding and culture).

